# Rooted SCH I535 - wifi & internet only randomly connect now



## kwhat (Apr 25, 2013)

I rooted my Samsung SCHI535. Verizon.

Now my wifi and internet only connect randomly / sporadically.

I followed the directions on this YouTube video: 




I also used Odin.

I also used the files in the attached image - which the YouTube video directed me to.

Any help GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you in advance!


----------

